# 68W age requirement



## FDNY343 (Jul 19, 2012)

I will get out of high school early and would like to join the army at 17 and was wondering if I could become a 68W or would I have to wait till the age of 18 because the NREMT age requirement.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 19, 2012)

As long as you're old enough to take the NREMT at Fort Sam (+5 months after you enlist), you're set. You can still join if you're 17 and go split-option or you'll get held over at AIT until you're 18.

I've also heard that the Army is dropping NR certification to a voluntary thing.


----------

